# Comparing Auto's



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Without bashing brands, tell why you like your favorite Auto. I like my P97DC because it is a decocker, and double action on the first shot. I like it because it doesn't have a magazine disconnect. I like its looks, dependability, and accuracy. I like the Price. I like the Factory Guarantee. I like to shoot the .45 Cal. I also like the feel of it. I like the grey finish. I know that other people like the different features of the other guns, but the Ruger Auto's just happen to have everything that I like. If you like other brands such as Sig or Glock feel free to tell what you like about them If we all liked the same thing, it would be a pretty boring world. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Walther P99 design - At the moment, I have the clone - a SW99, and a compact model. I had an "accident" w/ my fullsize P99, so I am in search of another.

Anyway, I have grown to love the mag release design (it is near the trigger guard). When I first rented the gun, I didn't like it initially. I tried it a couple more times, and fell in love w/ it. It is the most accurate gun I have ever shot - more so than even +$1000 1911 designs. 

The grip is great, and the trigger pull is awesome too. 

Way underrated gun. If Walther did a better job advertising in America, it would be more popular.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

ruger p90 .45 acp. i choose it over the p97 because to quote robert duval, "... i always liked a gun with a little heft..." (open range). other than that i like the p97 just as much. of course i also only subscribe to the personal opinion of, .45 acp is the lightest caliber of a satisfiable strength. jmho.

danny


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I have to go with the Sig P220. I like it because it looks plain. It looks like nothing more than a combat weapon, a machine. It's built to be simplistic. It's full size and it's big. I like the feel. I like the look of the flat, black finish. I like the narrow frame. I like it because the first shot is double action. I like it because it just fits my style and my personality. I like it because it's .45 ACP.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have to go with the 1911,almost 100 years in service both military and civilian ought to say it all :-D


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

While I am a fan of Ruger and Glock autos, I prefer the S&W 3rd generation and TSW pistols in TDA. This is mainly because I am issued the 4006 and have taken all of my professional training courses with the 4006 and I am an armorer trained by S&W; so, I'm very familiar with the operating system.

The pistols just feel right to me.


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

P97 your right about the price of the Rugers.... While pricing for a new Springfield







GI 1911 A1 @ $499.00 I find the Rugers priced *WELL* under that price tag.

I remember long ago when I owned a Ruger P90 4.5" 2T







I had got used, I had a problem with a magazine and Ruger sent a replacement part for *FREE* The only thing I did not like about the P90 was the heft and bulk.

So now we have the KP345PR







with its *slimmer contoured slide and frame and dovetailed, three-dot sight system for faster, more precise target acquisition*, which is what the P90 did not have, instead it had that fin type rear sight. Having the new three-dot sight system will make for conceal carry so much nicer not having the *sharpness of that rear sight blade.*.

I just may have to go and fondle one of these KP345PR's while contimplating what I must do, handling both for feel with my eyes closed.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have a lot of autos that I like so it is hard for me to pick just one. I am partial to the German pistols especially H&K and Sig. Also the S&W performance center pistols. Nothing wrong with Walther, Steyr, Beretta or Glock either for that matter. 1911s and BHP are must haves also. Sorry, I can't pick just one.


----------



## Zak (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a saftey version P90.....Although I love My 1911s , I bought the the Ruger because it's an incerdible value. Everyone says they're ugly but they look fine to me. Zak


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I am sitting on 19 45acp pistols and I have sold a few that I didn't care for. What were the ones I sold? I sold a Series 70 Government that I just couldn't get to run right. I swear the pistol was made on a Monday using Friday parts; I also sold a Colt Ace conversion unit with it. Again, Why? It was also built on a Monday and just plain wasn't accurate. 

The other 45acp I sold was my Sig P220, I just never could like the gun. It seemed big and clunky to me. I sold it to 44SpecialDave for what I paid for it ($375 new). Dave loves this P220 but he cannot shoot it worth a can of beans. I shoot it well but I do not like this gun.Go figure! 

P97, I kept a P90 and a P97 as i hold them in higher esteem than the Sig P220.

Regards, 

Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got to like the feel of a gun when I pick it for the very frist time. I had never had a 1911 in my hand utill about 6 months ago when the wife came out of left field on me and bought one. I looked around and when I came across the S&W 1911 scandium PD I knew it was for me. One stove pipe in 400rds of reloads makes it dependible. I got a weakness for all makes of guns and more so after I shoot them.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I've carried a Sig P226 for twenty years and touted it to be my all time favorite. I like almost every gun made for one reason or another, but a year or so ago I shot my first Walther P99. It was different, so I shot it again. The more I shot it, the more I liked it. As I got use to it's "differences" I found that I preferred it even over my trusty Sig P226!

The Walther P99:
Full size, but but not "big". It has the concealability of most compacts. 

Being striker fired, it has no external hammer to snag and unlike most striker fired pistols out there, it has "SECOND STRIKE" capabilities. I've shot enough to know, there are times that that feature is needed.

It's LIGHT WEIGHT! I sometimes forget that I have it on...

The controls are ergonomic. Cleaning is a snap! It's fun to shoot and easy to clean...

Totally RELIABLE! Never had a FTF, even with my crappy reloads...

HIGH CAPACITY. 16+1. I like that a lot!

The P99 has most NATURAL POINTABILITY for me of any pistol I've ever picked up!

Fastest accurate double taps of any pistol I've ever shot! The recoil is VERY controlable...

COMFORTABLE! Comfortable! Comfortable! Like it was molded to my hand!

And.... it's looks SEXY!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, that is kind of tough to answer for me. I've owned and fired my share of auto's. Currently, I own three. I'm not going to count the 22/45 only because I assume you mean 9mm up. I'll have to vote for my S&W Performance Center 952-2. I prefer SigSauer auto's. But, since the 952 is custom, cost more than the other two combined, I find myself shooting it more. But if you need an affirmative answer to which auto's I like the best, I'd have to vote for the Sig line. To me they really seem to be built tougher than other standard brands.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

There is no gun I love more than the new S&W M&P 9mm, nothing fits my hand better and I own nothing more accurate. I also really like my Springfield XD-SC, it is small and very accurate for a 3 inch gun, and also has the mag extension to make it a 16+1 sub-compact. I also carry a p64 (aka Polish Makarov) thin, accurate reliable, easy to hide anywhere on my body, and I at $159 I don't care if it gets beat up, but TERIBLE double action trigger pull (around 20 lbs.) and piss poor sights. In Oct. of 2005 I bought a Baby Eagle semi-compact polymer 9mm and have wanted it to be my main carry gun since I bought it, but holsters basically don't exist for it. This is the gun that started me making my own IWB holsters. For me it is the best of both worlds, I have big hands and the Baby Eagle is just smaller than a service model, and fits my hand much better than a sub-compact and is 16 + 1 of 9mm. It is also as accurate as the M&P when in SA, though the DA is a little heavy is has gotten better with time. I now have an IWB holster that works great for it, I just need an OWB for it.
I have a love for all of my guns and for all guns in general, but for me a gun regardless of make, model or caliber must be reliable first, accuracy must be good. I prefer polymer due to weight and durability against moisture and the elements, and I prefer a tac rail for a rail light, I find having the light attached to the gun to be VERY convenient.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Glock 17*

It took me twenty years to come around, but the Glock 17 is my favorite pistol. For me, pistols are defensive tools, so my perspective is solely that. Here's why I like it:

1. It is as close to 100% reliable as any auto can be. This is obviously the first priority in a defense gun.

2. The trigger. I know lots of people dislike it, but I find that once the proper reset technique is mastered ("riding the link"), the Glock can be accurately fired about as well as the 1911, which is of course the standard. This is because it has a short and snappy trigger reset, something that can't be said about some similar designs like the XD and M&P, or the various DAO designs.

3. It holds many, many BBs. I used to think this didn't matter much, until modern training techniques (especially shooting-on-the-move and force-on-force) came about. Now I think it matters, though it isn't an absolute make-or-break on a gun.

4. The grip is reasonably comfortable. It isn't perfect for my small mitts, but it's good enough. I don't have issues with the grip angle; I find that Weaver shooters complain more than Isosceleters (like me) about the Glock grip angle.

5. It's simple. Not so much from that standpoint of shooting (in 20 years of shooting 1911s, I've never "missed" the safety lever), but rather from the breakage and repair perspective. Fewer parts means fewer things to go wrong.

6. Aside from the 1911, there are more holsters and accessories available for Glocks than any other pistol.

I'm certainly willing to change if something better (for me) comes along. I just haven't found it yet, and I've tried all manner of competing pistols.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> It took me twenty years to come around, but the Glock 17 is my favorite pistol.


I know how ya feel...

Since I bought my 1st handgun in 1993, I have had many, many go thru my hands. And, it wasn't until late last year that I found the one for me - So, as I believe I mentioned a while back - your "favorite" can change quite a bit over time (I think I said that on one of Maser's threads about what he wanted to buy when he was 21)...


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

My favorite sidearm is my XD45 Tactical. I also like my Ruger P89. It's the one I take with me when I'm at the farm or fishing or hiking.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

*Rugers*

I have 3, P95,P90 and P345.............like them all very much, no problems and very accurate. I have one Gllock 22 with 40S&W and 357 Sig barrels, I like it, but prefer my Rugers.........


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I have 5 Ruger P-Series and 2 more on their way. I can't pick a favorite from them. They're all accurate, reliable and feel good in my hand.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Beretta Nano. Own three of them, in Sept just put 10,000 rds through it. Seriously, built like a tank. built around the 40.cal, few parts (42) modular design and super mild shooting. Bought two more. 
Kahr CM9. Best for EDC of any small 9mm I have and the chance to shoot and I get to try out many. Very light weight, great quality and how they got it to shoot so mild is beyond me. 
And IMO ounce for ounce the best gun out there the Beretta Pico. Own three of them. One extremely tough little Pocket gun. Runs and runs and runs.


----------

